# Topwater Frog Fish



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sheesh...90 degrees and humid as hell...so I leave the GoPro in the van. That harness is uncomfortable in the heat. So what happens?...Yep...a lunker chokes my frog!:G


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Would of been awesome on video! 

Good catch anyway!! At least you got a pic. I had a nice fish last night. I landed it but it wiggled right back in the drink before I had a pic. 

How big was the fish, length?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

This heat and bluebird skies has the bass tucked back into thick vegitation. It makes for some great frog fishing. Congrats mo.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

